# 05 Honda rincon 400??? Value??



## B_R (Feb 9, 2010)

i have a friend that ran across an 05 rincon 400 for $1700. he said it runs fine just needs tires. i am not familiar with Honda at all. I was wondering if this seems like a good deal. He said that it has about 250 hours on it.


----------



## B_R (Feb 9, 2010)

i just realized that it couldnt be a Rincon. So it may be a rancher. i will find out. but if it is a Rancher is that a good deal at that price?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep that's a good price for that bike and year.


----------



## B_R (Feb 9, 2010)

well is that a good bike if he is wanting to put som mudlite on it and not do any really "serious" mudding but does want to be able to go to the rallies and get around.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

should be fine with mudlites for trail cruising and the occasional mud puddle.


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

maybe its a recon.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

recons are 250, its most likely a rancher


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

if its a rancher it will be good for stuff thats little but my friends son has one we snorkeled with mudlites and ss rims it does good in mud holes


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

If it is the Rancher 400 AT it will not turn 26" mud light well in any kinda mud. It will do pretty good with 25" tires though. I am speaking from experience on this one. They are good trail bikes though.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

thats why we made gear ratio change


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

:fail::fail::fail::fail:


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

What does that mean? THREAD FAILED???


----------

